# Mustard slather



## DATsBBQ

Last year about this time I Q'ed 2 racks of full spares. One had a yellow mustard slather with the normal amount of rub and the other only had rub on it. Both racks were rubbed and/or slathered the night before and stuck in the reefer. 

One guy preferred the mustard rib, one guy liked the other and I had a slight preference for the rub-only rib. I never used the mustart again.

Yesterday I noticed that Safeway had a in store special on spares. So I picked one up (single rack in criovac with a Hormel sticker on it). Wife isn't too keen on spares (too many little bones)  so perhaps I dress it out St. Louis style? But I digress....

Recently I bought some newfangled chiptole flavored mustard that, well really doesn't do much for brats so I thought I would use it as slather on the recently aquired pork part.

Since the mustard does have a bite, should I use a rub with less pepper in it or not worry about it?
DATsBBQ


----------



## Captain Morgan

If you use a ilttle mustard and cook for 6 hours, you shouldn't taste the mustard at all.  A lot depends on your rub of course, and your cooking method, but the mustard on my butts leaves no apparent taste.
Ribs may be more "sensitive" because the meat is thinner and they
cook for a shorter period of time.  I don't use mustard for flavor as a slather, but too hold more rub on.


----------



## wittdog

I guess it depends on how well you know your critics. I would probably go with the less of a peppery rub. But that’s just me. If whoever your cooking for likes the pepper than don’t worry about it. I would go the St. Louis style with the ribs. They just look so much nicer.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Dat's I'll almost guarnatee those Hormel ribs you bought were enhanced.  Not sure if you've done them before or not, but they will be "hammy".  I'm not discouraging you from cooking them, just be careful and omit the salt in your rub and sauce if they are indeed inhanced.

I'd rub the ribs w/o the mustard and then mix in some honey with the Chipotle Mustard and use it as a finishing sauce.


----------



## wittdog

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dat's I'll almost guarnatee those Hormel ribs you bought were enhanced.  Not sure if you've done them before or not, but they will be "hammy".  I'm not discouraging you from cooking them, just be careful and omit the salt in your rub and sauce if they are indeed inhanced.
> 
> I'd rub the ribs w/o the mustard and then mix in some honey with the Chipotle Mustard and use it as a finishing sauce.


Are those enchanced products injected with just salt water or with a nitrate cure?


----------



## Finney

They usually just say contains a solution with up to "X" percentage sodium.


----------



## DATsBBQ

Larry,
I guess I mis-wrote when I typed Hormel. I just re-read the lable. They are from IBP "Superior Trim". Store sticker says fresh pork. IBP lable says "Pork, the other white meat" No mention of additives. So I don't think they are enhanced.
DATsBBQ


----------



## Guest

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Larry,
> I guess I mis-wrote when I typed Hormel. I just re-read the lable. They are from IBP "Superior Trim". Store sticker says fresh pork. IBP lable says "Pork, the other white meat" No mention of additives. So I don't think they are enhanced.
> DATsBBQ


IBP does not do enhanced meat.


----------



## LarryWolfe

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Larry,
> I guess I mis-wrote when I typed Hormel. I just re-read the lable. They are from IBP "Superior Trim". Store sticker says fresh pork. IBP lable says "Pork, the other white meat" No mention of additives. So I don't think they are enhanced.
> DATsBBQ



That's great news!!!   =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## SteerCrazy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I don't use mustard for flavor as a slather, but too hold more rub on.


I would agree with the Captain. I make a mustard slather that I got from the Baron of BBQ, Paul Kirk, that has a combo of brown sugar, flat beer (miller lite) tabasco, salt, pepper, and in Kansas City we have Boulevard Brewery that makes a pale ale brown mustard (yellow will work as well). I mix all that together and literally slop the mixture on pork butts and ribs then add my rub. Now I cannot stand the taste let alone the smell of mustard but I cannot taste it on the meat, especially the ribs. In KC we like our ribs dry and my father in law, who is from Boston, will eat a whole rack of em when I smoke some. I like the nice crust I get on the butts and even brisket when I slather them, the brown sugar carmelizes (sp) and makes a nice crust on the meat. I use the slather on everything, except chicken!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Don't forget Boys & Girls, A mustard slather will block most of the smoke from penetrating the meat.


----------



## wittdog

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Don't forget Boys & Girls, A mustard slather will block most of the smoke from penetrating the meat.


   are we talking color(like smoke ring)  or flavor of smoke?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Both!  :badgrin: That's why I don't slather.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Don't forget Boys & Girls, A mustard slather will block most of the smoke from penetrating the meat.



 :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop: :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop: :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop: :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop: :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## wittdog

Thanks.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Do some side by side some time Larry. I don't need no stinking foil eather!  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Do some side by side some time Larry. I don't need no stinking foil eather!  :grin:



What????? I just got some popcorn cause I was hooongry!  Can't a feller eat some corn??    :taunt: 

I know, I know, foils not traditional!  :ack:


----------



## wittdog

It's the end result that matters not how you get there.


----------



## SteerCrazy

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Don't forget Boys & Girls, A mustard slather will block most of the smoke from penetrating the meat.


I've never had problems with smoke flavoring in my meats when I use a slather. Of course everyone has their preference. As mentioned before I hate mustard, but if it allows my rub to hold together better and I cannot taste it. I'm all for it.


----------



## LarryWolfe

nwmud said:
			
		

> to slather or not to slather - that was the question....
> 
> I like em both ways.  make one of each.  just my $.02
> 
> Ritch



I have tried them both ways.  The only difference I noticed was the bark was heavier on the slathered one.  Other than that, smoke ring and flavor was the same.


----------



## SteerCrazy

[/quote] I have tried them both ways.  The only difference I noticed was the bark was heavier on the slathered one.  Other than that, smoke ring and flavor was the same.[/quote]

I would agree with Larry. The bark is heavier due to the brown sugar (in my slather at least) and I had a great smoke ring........ =P~ making me hungry


----------



## DATsBBQ

OK, I'm going to do the chipotle-mustard slather, now tinkering with the rub. Since I don't use any sugar in my rubs (diabetics in the family tree) and it was suggested that I back some of the pepper out, thinking about adding some cinnamon pwdr to the rub. Query: how potent is cinnamon? I work in small batches, usually make enough for two typical spice jars. Don't want it to overpower, yet I want it to be present.
DATsBBQ


----------



## wittdog

I go with about a teaspoon. For a 3/4 of a quart of rub.


----------



## LarryWolfe

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> OK, I'm going to do the chipotle-mustard slather, now tinkering with the rub. Since I don't use any sugar in my rubs (diabetics in the family tree) and it was suggested that I back some of the pepper out, thinking about adding some cinnamon pwdr to the rub. Query: how potent is cinnamon? I work in small batches, usually make enough for two typical spice jars. Don't want it to overpower, yet I want it to be present.
> DATsBBQ



Cinnamon goes well with alot of BBQ.  Start off with 1/4 tsp and add more if you think it needs it, depending on your taste.


----------



## Finney

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> OK, I'm going to do the chipotle-mustard slather, now tinkering with the rub. Since I don't use any sugar in my rubs (diabetics in the family tree) and it was suggested that I back some of the pepper out, thinking about adding some cinnamon pwdr to the rub. *Query: how potent is cinnamon?* I work in small batches, usually make enough for two typical spice jars. Don't want it to overpower, yet I want it to be present.
> DATsBBQ



That totally depends on where you buy your cinnamon.  The stuff from the grocery store... not so potent.  And it is more than likely Cassia, not Cinnamon.  If you want the good stuff you'll have to order from a reliable spice dealer.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm going to do the chipotle-mustard slather, now tinkering with the rub. Since I don't use any sugar in my rubs (diabetics in the family tree) and it was suggested that I back some of the pepper out, thinking about adding some cinnamon pwdr to the rub. *Query: how potent is cinnamon?* I work in small batches, usually make enough for two typical spice jars. Don't want it to overpower, yet I want it to be present.
> DATsBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That totally depends on where you buy your cinnamon.  The stuff from the grocery store... not so potent.  And it is more than likely Cassia, not Cinnamon.  If you want the good stuff you'll have to order from a reliable spice dealer.
Click to expand...


Good point Frugal Finney!  Cassia is also sold in stick form as well, so don't think you are buying the real thing just cause it's in stick form.  Cinnamon is rolled from one end to the other, but Cassia is rolled from both ends that kinda meet in the middle.


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm going to do the chipotle-mustard slather, now tinkering with the rub. Since I don't use any sugar in my rubs (diabetics in the family tree) and it was suggested that I back some of the pepper out, thinking about adding some cinnamon pwdr to the rub. *Query: how potent is cinnamon?* I work in small batches, usually make enough for two typical spice jars. Don't want it to overpower, yet I want it to be present.
> DATsBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That totally depends on where you buy your cinnamon.  The stuff from the grocery store... not so potent.  And it is more than likely Cassia, not Cinnamon.  If you want the good stuff you'll have to order from a reliable spice dealer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point Frugal Finney!  Cassia is also sold in stick form as well, so don't think you are buying the real thing just cause it's in stick form.  Cinnamon is rolled from one end to the other, but Cassia is rolled from both ends that kinda meet in the middle.
Click to expand...

Well what you know about that.


----------



## DATsBBQ

I suspect that I have the cheap stuff, but the package (kroger) says it's the real deal. I looked at sticks, some are rolled from only one end, some are rolled from both ends and the pwdr is McCormick, says ground cinnamon but what do I know? I think I'll go with a full teaspoon  since I don't have authentic cinnamon from reputable supplier.

Counterfeit Cinnamon, there should be a law. Did Tony Roma come up with idea?

DATsBBQ


----------



## LarryWolfe

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> I suspect that I have the cheap stuff, but the package (kroger) says it's the real deal. I looked at sticks, some are rolled from only one end, some are rolled from both ends and the pwdr is McCormick, says ground cinnamon but what do I know? I think I'll go with a full teaspoon  since I don't have authentic cinnamon from reputable supplier.
> 
> Counterfeit Cinnamon, there should be a law
> 
> DATsBBQ



The canned stuff is perfectly fine regardless what it really is, it's just not as pungent.


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that I have the cheap stuff, but the package (kroger) says it's the real deal. I looked at sticks, some are rolled from only one end, some are rolled from both ends and the pwdr is McCormick, says ground cinnamon but what do I know? I think I'll go with a full teaspoon  since I don't have authentic cinnamon from reputable supplier.
> 
> Counterfeit Cinnamon, there should be a law
> 
> DATsBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The canned stuff is perfectly fine regardless what it really is, it's just not as pungent.
Click to expand...

The preground stuff (even the good stuff) loses its strength really quick, so only buy small amounts.


----------



## wittdog

I whole teaspoon might me too much. I use a teaspoon for about 3/4 of a quart of rub. You might want to start with a 1/2 and see what it smells/tastes like.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Good point, But, What about the salt and vinegar content in the mustard? Then you put a rub on with more salt and sugar. Are you not curing the meat epically if you foil it? (steam it) You might as well par boil.  :grin:   A few years back Morton Quick and Tender was the big deal on the KCBS circuit. Soak pork for a short while and you will have a HUGE smoke ring. Well what ever trips your trigger. Not for me though. So do what ya like and enjoy. 
(I hope I don't catch HELL for this one, See ya all in the BLUE ROOM.  :!: )


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Good point, But, What about the salt and vinegar content in the mustard? Then you put a rub on with more salt and sugar. Are you not curing the meat epically if you foil it? (steam it) You might as well par boil.  :grin:   A few years back Morton Quick and Tender was the big deal on the KCBS circuit. Soak pork for a short while and you will have a HUGE smoke ring. Well what ever trips your trigger. Not for me though. So do what ya like and enjoy.
> (I hope I don't catch HELL for this one, See ya all in the BLUE ROOM.  :!: )



At first mustard prevented the smoke penetration.  Now it cures your meat? Make up your mind Chris!  8-[


----------



## Bruce B

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":12rcm1c1]Good point, But, What about the salt and vinegar content in the mustard? Then you put a rub on with more salt and sugar. Are you not curing the meat epically if you foil it? (steam it) You might as well par boil.  :grin:   A few years back Morton Quick and Tender was the big deal on the KCBS circuit. Soak pork for a short while and you will have a HUGE smoke ring. Well what ever trips your trigger. Not for me though. So do what ya like and enjoy.
> (I hope I don't catch HELL for this one, See ya all in the BLUE ROOM.  :!: )



At first mustard prevented the smoke penetration.  Now it cures your meat? Make up your mind Chris!  8-[  [/quote:12rcm1c1]

Maybe it has something to do with being named Chris.  :dunno:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Could be, Now shut up and go cook something on your gasser and smother it with KRAFT sauce.   :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Could be, Now shut up and go cook something on your gasser and smother it with KRAFT sauce.   :grin:



I think you are insinuating that I don't make "traditional" BBQ??  :-k


----------



## SteerCrazy

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Could be, Now shut up and go cook something on your gasser and smother it with KRAFT sauce.   :grin:



LOL  =D>  :grin:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Let's not go there Larry. Better yet, Let's not even think of going there!  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Let's not go there Larry. Better yet, Let's not even think of going there!  :grin:



Yeah, good idea!


----------



## Puff1

:pop:


----------



## Guest

Puff said:
			
		

> :pop:


You were still in diapers when that one was hot Puff.  #-o


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :pop:
> 
> 
> 
> You were still in diapers when that one was hot Puff.  #-o
Click to expand...

Diapers or Depends #-o


----------



## DATsBBQ

Dressed out the spare last night and did the Chiptole Mustard slather & rub. Photos at http://www.ncre.biz/datsbbqcms.html . Scheduled to go on the smoker is a couple of hours.
DATsBBQ


----------



## LarryWolfe

Very nice fresh looking rack of ribs you have there!   =D>   Looking forward to the finished pic's!


----------



## Captain Morgan

looks great so far!  Now don't screw it up!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ

*new food porn*

Progress photos no online :grin: http://www.ncre.biz/datsbbqcms.html


----------



## Puff1

El finito' pics? 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

Oh yeah babe, they're looking great!  How'd they turn out??


----------



## Guest

Can you send me a couple ribs? I don't think I can get there in time...  =P~  =P~


----------



## DATsBBQ

Pics of the finished product at http://www.ncre.biz/datsbbqcms.html . I can say that I got a lot more bark using the mustard slather than when I have not used a slather. 

While it had a bite, the wife could eat it so it couldn't me that hot  

I didn't do the best job separating the rib tips from the rib proper, and I could have taken 'em off a little sooner, even though I ramped the cooker back to 170 degress. But they had a good smoke ring and flavor, just a tad on the dry side.

But the bark in the beans, well I could write a novel... .
DATsBBQ


----------



## Guest

Beck's Beer ~ You can't be all bad. :!:  Ribs look a bit dark for my taste but I'd still eat 'em!!  =P~  Tell us more about the beans... Luv beans!! =P~ Just ask my wife...  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

They look good to me!!!  Tater salad also looks good!  =D>


----------



## Puff1

Lookin' good =P~


----------



## DATsBBQ

Have to be better than If I had prepared them the way Safeway said on the lable:
"BRING A LARGE POT OF WATER TO A BOIL, ADD RIBS AND BOIL GENTLY FOR 45 TO 60 MINUTES. DRAIN AND PAT DRY. BRUSH BOTH SIDES WITH BBQ SAUCE. GRILL UNCOVERED OVER MEDIUM COALS OR MEDIUM HIGH HEAT ON A GASS GRILL, ABOUT 8 MINUTES PER SIDE. BASTE WITH SAUCE AS DESIRED."
Now if that ain't a recipe for success....
DATsBBQ


----------



## Puff1

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Have to be better than If I had prepared them the way Safeway said on the lable:
> "BRING A LARGE POT OF WATER TO A BOIL, ADD RIBS AND BOIL GENTLY FOR 45 TO 60 MINUTES. DRAIN AND PAT DRY. BRUSH BOTH SIDES WITH BBQ SAUCE. GRILL UNCOVERED OVER MEDIUM COALS OR MEDIUM HIGH HEAT ON A GASS GRILL, ABOUT 8 MINUTES PER SIDE. BASTE WITH SAUCE AS DESIRED."
> Now if that ain't a recipe for success....
> DATsBBQ


No not that :ack:


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Puff said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be better than If I had prepared them the way Safeway said on the lable:
> "BRING A LARGE POT OF WATER TO A BOIL, ADD RIBS AND BOIL GENTLY FOR 45 TO 60 MINUTES. DRAIN AND PAT DRY. BRUSH BOTH SIDES WITH BBQ SAUCE. GRILL UNCOVERED OVER MEDIUM COALS OR MEDIUM HIGH HEAT ON A GASS GRILL, ABOUT 8 MINUTES PER SIDE. BASTE WITH SAUCE AS DESIRED."
> Now if that ain't a recipe for success....
> DATsBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> No not that :ack:
Click to expand...


Definately not. It's better that way on a $15 charcoal grill, Matchlight, plenty of fluid, and the top vent closed.
Jezuz...some people don't know nuthin !


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Have to be better than If I had prepared them the way Safeway said on the lable:
> "BRING A LARGE POT OF WATER TO A BOIL, ADD RIBS AND BOIL GENTLY FOR 45 TO 60 MINUTES. DRAIN AND PAT DRY. BRUSH BOTH SIDES WITH BBQ SAUCE. GRILL UNCOVERED OVER MEDIUM COALS OR MEDIUM HIGH HEAT ON A GASS GRILL, ABOUT 8 MINUTES PER SIDE. BASTE WITH SAUCE AS DESIRED."
> Now if that ain't a recipe for success....
> DATsBBQ


 That's what Jack McDavid does at his place, And some think Bobby Flay is a dick! I don't like Flay, But I like his recipes are great.


----------



## Puff1

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be better than If I had prepared them the way Safeway said on the lable:
> "BRING A LARGE POT OF WATER TO A BOIL, ADD RIBS AND BOIL GENTLY FOR 45 TO 60 MINUTES. DRAIN AND PAT DRY. BRUSH BOTH SIDES WITH BBQ SAUCE. GRILL UNCOVERED OVER MEDIUM COALS OR MEDIUM HIGH HEAT ON A GASS GRILL, ABOUT 8 MINUTES PER SIDE. BASTE WITH SAUCE AS DESIRED."
> Now if that ain't a recipe for success....
> DATsBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> No not that :ack:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definately not. It's better that way on a $15 charcoal grill, Matchlight, plenty of fluid, and the top vent closed.
> Jezuz...some people don't know nuthin !
Click to expand...

Don't forget the pre made cole slaw, potato salad, and the pork& beans out of a can


----------



## Rich Decker

[/quote] That's what Jack McDavid does at his place, And some think Bobby Flay is a dick! I don't like Flay, But I like his recipes are great.[/quote]

I don't know where that information about McDavid came from but it couldn't be further from the truth. Jack even smokes all his vending ribs himself (many vender's buy pre-cooked meats and only heat up on site).
Jack recently sold a controlling interest in his restaurant (firehouse) to spend more time comp cooking and vending.

I'm A friend of Jacks who has cooked with him at his restraint and while vending.


----------



## Guest

DATsBBQ did not make the quote in the post above.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Joker, what's going on with that quote?


----------



## Guest

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Joker, what's going on with that quote?



This was the original post and the wrong part got cut out while trying to highlight the quote about Jack McDavid.



			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be better than If I had prepared them the way Safeway said on the lable:
> "BRING A LARGE POT OF WATER TO A BOIL, ADD RIBS AND BOIL GENTLY FOR 45 TO 60 MINUTES. DRAIN AND PAT DRY. BRUSH BOTH SIDES WITH BBQ SAUCE. GRILL UNCOVERED OVER MEDIUM COALS OR MEDIUM HIGH HEAT ON A GASS GRILL, ABOUT 8 MINUTES PER SIDE. BASTE WITH SAUCE AS DESIRED."
> Now if that ain't a recipe for success....
> DATsBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Jack McDavid does at his place, And some think Bobby Flay is a dick! I don't like Flay, But I like his recipes are great.
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain Morgan

Fixed it, thanks Joker.


----------



## DATsBBQ

Yeah, I've never met Jack McDavid - I'm sure he is a good man. Now, Bobby Flay would be fun to party with.... the way he likes to make drinks :grin: 
DATsBBQ


----------



## LarryWolfe

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've never met Jack McDavid - I sure he is a good man. Now, Bobby Flay would be fun to party with.... the way he likes to make drinks :grin:
> DATsBBQ



Hang out with Cappy sometime if you wanna see a man make a mean drink!!  That man sure knows how to serve 'em!  8-[


----------



## Rich Decker

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Fixed it, thanks Joker.





I think that was me, I'm not very good with a computer and may have screwed the quote up. If I offended anyone , I'm sorry.


Jack Mc David knows how to make a mean drink, at Salisbury the only way to explain that moonshine he brought was mean.


----------

